# The Retro Thread



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

Just noticed we didn't have a Retro thread in the music subforum.

I highly recommend checking out NewRetroWave. LOTS of good music.


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 30, 2017)

Define retro.


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 1, 2017)

I think we can all agree that most of the good music out there anymore would be considered "retro", and that covers a broad spectrum of music.

If '80s new wave type stuff is specifically what you mean, then here's one of my personal favorites. I'm sure you're not unfamiliar with ABC:






And another good one by ABC:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (May 4, 2017)

I think he's more talking about '80s revivalist synth music, in which case...






I fucking love this album.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2017)

I'm still listening to the originals.Tangerine Dream , anyone?


----------



## Mandragoras (May 9, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm still listening to the originals.Tangerine Dream , anyone?


I enjoy them. What are your thoughts on Klaus Schulze's solo work?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 9, 2017)

As pretty much everybody pointed out, the title is more than a bit misleading, so yeah, I think it's good to change it to something more fitting

As for neon-overstuffed, corny synth music, well, you can't go wrong with true retro, so here's some oldie goldie c:


----------



## Andromedahl (May 9, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> As for neon-overstuffed, corny synth music, well, you can't go wrong with true retro, so here's some oldie goldie c:


Don't see people mentioning Gary Newman much, gg


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2017)

SwampGoat said:


> Define retro.


Retro style - Wikipedia

I was referring to 80's and 90's Retro-style music. Probably should've made that clear in the OP.

Man, NewRetroWave have so much good shit!


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 10, 2017)

You know, I really don't think you can beat the sounds of the '80s, but I also really like a lot of '90s Eurodance and house. For me it has a sound that's really evocative of being a kid back then, and everything that I miss about that decade and my childhood. The Grunge sound also sort of does that too, but to a lesser extent. It's a little hard for me to think of them as "retro" though. Makes me feel old...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 10, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I enjoy them. What are your thoughts on Klaus Schulze's solo work?


I haven't listened to much of that. Isn't it more abstract?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 10, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Retro style - Wikipedia
> 
> I was referring to 80's and 90's Retro-style music. Probably should've made that clear in the OP.


But that's broad too - technically, modern stoner/glam/grunge bands fit "80's and 90's retro-style music" definition well, and so are various lo-fi hip-hop/G-funk collectives c:


----------



## Mandragoras (May 10, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I haven't listened to much of that. Isn't it more abstract?


I feel like Tangerine Dream's work has more rock elements and stronger rhythmic elements but it's also mellower and more luxuriant whereas Schulze's work is more brooding and dour, even aggressive despite the lack of a strong backbeat. Both definitely reach deep into the cosmos and find a great deal of wonder but what they find it in is very different.


----------



## Royn (May 10, 2017)

retro.


----------

